# hello from Tennessee



## Ellisfarms (Nov 1, 2015)

New to group. This is our first year and we are hooked. We live in west Tennessee.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from East Tennessee!


----------



## Ellisfarms (Nov 1, 2015)

Don't know about ya'll but it has raining for a week now.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Welcome... What city in west tn are you located?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Ellisfarms (Nov 1, 2015)

Bethel springs


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## VolBee (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome. It is fascinating --bees are amazing !


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome from middle tn


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

I am in camden, tn. North and east of you. The eastern border of my county is the tennessee river.

My wife has family in Ramer, tn. We always met once a year at chickasaw state park for a reunion.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------

